# NAPMA Online Martial Arts Articles.



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2002)

http://www.napma.com/index.cfm?CFID=221265&fuseaction=magazine.535&pageid=535


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

They now have discussion fora, too...not many posts:
http://www.napma.com/index.cfm?tp=index&sd=data/talkabout&template=tmp_main&CFID=756342&CFTOKEN=77615193


----------

